# heart of ohio fish and game association?



## skycruiser

I pass this sweet looking lake in Marysville headed out to one of my private pond spots...on google maps it's listed as heart of ohio fish and game association reservoir. 

anyone know anything about it or the association? Not finding anything online. thanks in advance


----------



## CrappieTacos

I found this little tidbit:

"My father is a member. We fish their a lot.They only let in so many people as members. E-mail me at this address and I will send the contact info to you. Their is a long waiting list and sometimes in takes a few years to become a member."


----------



## Bonecrusher

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=131620&highlight=Marysville


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=124461&highlight=Marysville

Here are a couple old threads... Hope this helps!


----------



## RushCreekAngler

There is a good chance it is a private club. I am in one that is close to where I live.. You may not find much out about them, as most are members only and usually you have to be sponsored for membership by a current members. Also, most of these clubs tend to keep a rather low profile, so many times you might not know about them unless you also know a member



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## sirfishalot

Hi, saw your post on Heart of Ohio game and fishing. Can you send me contact info for them also.


----------



## catfish64

I am a member at heart of ohio. It is a private club that requires residence in union county and a sponsor. The waiting list is around 10 years to get in.


----------



## Boss hog

The waiting list is years long, But it is not true that you have to live in Union Co, Alot of members live out of state and keep there dues paid, I have coffee every morning with one of the members, And he talks about that place all the time


----------



## catfish64

i am glad to hear that i don"t have to live in union county to keep my membership. i plan on moving soon and was just going by the information that was presented to me. the out of county members explain the light fishing pressure. 175 members and hardly anybody is out there. a great place to fish and relax after a hard days work. thanks for the info.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy43040

The number is listed with the Union County Chamber of Commerce. I spoke with a nice gentleman today who gave me info on the membership process, but I have to find a member to put my name on the waiting list. 

If there is anyone willing to do this, please let me know!


----------



## Adamsw3

Can anyone with contact info for heart of Ohio please contact me. I live in marysville and need to contact them. Thanks


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

My brother is a member, somehow only spent a year, maybe not even that on the waiting list. I will talk to him and see what info he can provide.


----------



## Adamsw3

Thanks i appreciate it. Really want to join


----------



## Scott s

I am very interested in a membership as well. Can you please advise on how I can possibly get a membership? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter

I'm really surprised to hear about a 10 year waitlist. I live about 3 minutes from it and pass it all the time. Can't remember the last time I've actually seen someone fishing. Kinda sucks that so many people want in to fish but cant, even though its barely getting used


----------



## crittergitter

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> I'm really surprised to hear about a 10 year waitlist. I live about 3 minutes from it and pass it all the time. Can't remember the last time I've actually seen someone fishing. Kinda sucks that so many people want in to fish but cant, even though its barely getting used


Kind of ironic aint it. Yet, if everyone that was a member was fishing it all the time, then the fishing success rate would inevitably go down making it less desirable and easier to become a member. lol


----------



## Bethany Stewart

Can you send me contact information and know anyone who would sponsor me?


----------



## Gagewilson

CrappieTacos said:


> I found this little tidbit:
> 
> "My father is a member. We fish their a lot.They only let in so many people as members. E-mail me at this address and I will send the contact info to you. Their is a long waiting list and sometimes in takes a few years to become a member."


What is your email address


----------

